# ARIZONA TORTOISE COMPOUND IS LIVE!



## DeanS

How many of you have had a look at Mick's new website...very nice indeed! Very professional layout and as an added touch...LIVE WEBCAM (although there should be one in the compound on Perseus 24/7)! Let me be the first here to congratulate you! You'll be hearing from me VERY SOON

Find your way over folks!

http://www.arizonatortoisecompound.com


----------



## Az tortoise compound

DeanS said:


> How many of you have had a look at Mick's new website...very nice indeed! Very professional layout and as an added touch...LIVE WEBCAM (although there should be one in the compound on Perseus 24/7)! Let me be the first here to congratulate you! You'll be hearing from me VERY SOON
> 
> Find your way over folks!
> 
> http://www.arizonatortoisecompound.com



You are too gracious! Thank you. I hope to hear what everyone thinks (good, bad or indifferent) We will be adjusting as we go.

I also want to thank Josh,Terry, Mark and others for letting us link them and their fantastic info! We don't know it all...yet


----------



## onarock

Nice Mick, I would like to open a H.T.C. breeding facility. You got a good thing there.


----------



## zzzdanz

Looks great Mick!


----------



## Jermosh

Looks awesome. I might have to change my Christmas wish list.


----------



## CGKeith

OK, but since you are using my picture, of my hand, holding my greek baby, it's not cool.


----------



## Tom

Site looks great, but I can't get to the Live Webcam. Is it a Mac/PC thing maybe?


----------



## Az tortoise compound

Keith, i used your pic once when I first posted here. I erased it and didn't ever use it again. The pic on my website is my Fat hand and my wedding band I do not have any animals here that are from you. You do produce beautiful Ibera's though and hope you can look at that pic again and realize it is not yours Also, if you look through most of our hatchling pics you will see the same fat hand and wedding band.

Tom, I am not sure why you cant see the webcam. I will work on that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## zzzdanz

The webcam was working fine for me.I had my morning coffee with Arizona tortoises.


----------



## DeanS

Tom said:


> Site looks great, but I can't get to the Live Webcam. Is it a Mac/PC thing maybe?



The webcam is slow to activate...usually a minute to a minute and a half but then it's fine


----------



## abra

It says required plug-in is not installed, what plug-in do I need? haha  I want to see the torts! And the website is nice and organized, I hate when sites are messy and you can't find anything. Great job!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN

Very nice!The web cam is awesome!


----------



## Az tortoise compound

You can also look us up here: http://www.camstreams.com/ for the webcam if needed


----------



## abra

I can watch it on internet explorer


----------



## CGKeith

Az tortoise compound said:


> Keith, i used your pic once when I first posted here. I erased it and didn't ever use it again. The pic on my website is my Fat hand and my wedding band I do not have any animals here that are from you. You do produce beautiful Ibera's though and hope you can look at that pic again and realize it is not yours Also, if you look through most of our hatchling pics you will see the same fat hand and wedding band.
> 
> Tom, I am not sure why you cant see the webcam. I will work on that. Thanks for the heads up.



I have to get my foot out of my mouth and make a public apology. I saw a VERY similar pic to some pics of mine and made an assumption. 

The tortoise however, I recognize.


----------



## Torty Mom

Site looks awesome! Call me a dork, but where is the webcam I can't find it! Yikes!


----------



## abra

On the home page 

I couldn't find at first either


----------



## Torty Mom

Abra, ugh I still can't see it....where..????

Found it!! I wasn't on the home page.....DUH!!


----------



## abra

It says "check out our LIVE tortoise cam!" haha, you might not be able to see it cause of some technical issues, you would have to switch web browsers. Like on my computer it wouldn't show up on google chrome but it works on internet explorer.

Oh hahahahah


----------



## Cameron

site is great, easy to navigate and professional. also, GREAT looking tortoises!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

That is outstanding, I want to do that over my entire field. "$", But it would so cool.


----------



## JohnathanO

Site looks amazing. Can't see the live cam though ( I think it's a FireFox thing )


----------



## onarock

Tom said:


> Site looks great, but I can't get to the Live Webcam. Is it a Mac/PC thing maybe?


----------



## Mao Senpai

The site looks great! 
So... we're fighting for who has the fattest most awesome hand?  fun fun fun!


----------



## SunsetHypo

Your site is awesome! I see you have at least 3 het sunset leopards now. Very very nice!


----------

